# Need 2 pairs of headphones to watch films on my projector



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, 

Having sensitive neighbors I need 2 pairs of headphones to watch films on my projector with my lady. Also I'm EMR concerned so I prefer to go for IF. Can anybody here recommend one particular set of IF headphones?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is your price range? Does IF mean infrared?


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes IF = infrared. Budget < £100 ($150) for the 2 pairs (I live in the UK)


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

These hands down. These are my go to for Movies/TV shows. Amazing crisp dialogue. Great long cord too:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pioneer-SE...d=1466438421&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer+SEA+1000

Check Ebay too.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks but that's not IF. Also my budget is $150 for both pairs.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

zibizibi said:


> Thanks but that's not IF. Also my budget is $150 for both pairs.


I know but they are amazing, so I thought I'd let you know about them + they have a long cord. I have a PJ setup too and those are the ones I use and I have over 10 headphones to chose from.


----------

